# Difference between bmx and mtb platforms?



## opiants (May 15, 2011)

I just got myself a very good deal on a pair of platforms but they're bmx. What exactly are the difference between them and mtb pedals?


----------



## dru (Sep 4, 2006)

The diameter of the threads where the pedals screw into the cranks.....

Drew


----------



## opiants (May 15, 2011)

they were the same - 9/16. at least for me?


----------



## 86 slo-vo (Sep 4, 2011)

Alot of bmx pedals are plastic which wears down quickly.

Most mtb stuff is aluminum because of pedal hits and the need for better grip with pins


----------



## jmeldrum26 (Jul 3, 2006)

The differences that I notice is the width and platform size. The trend these days for mountain bike flat pedals is to have a thin profile; most of the BMX pedals that I have seen are usually chunky looking. Also, BMX pedals typically have less pins that are not replaceable. 

Basically, up to a few years ago, mountain bike flat pedals were BMX flat pedals.

On the subject of pedal threads, pretty much any modern bike, BMX or other, has 9/16 inch pedal threads; I have only noticed 1/2 inch pedal threads on some kids bikes and really old bikes.


----------



## dru (Sep 4, 2006)

I learned something new today; since my kid's small BMX bike pedals have 1/2" axles, I didn't realize they made BMX stuff in 9/16 too.

Drew


----------



## robert w (Dec 14, 2010)

Functionally I dont think there is any difference. As noted, some bmx pedals are plastic, and ones that fit one peice cranks are 1/2", but if you got 9/16" pedals with replaceable pins, just call them mtb pedals... nobody will ever know.


----------



## opiants (May 15, 2011)

jmeldrum26 said:


> The differences that I notice is the width and platform size. The trend these days for mountain bike flat pedals is to have a thin profile; most of the BMX pedals that I have seen are usually chunky looking. Also, BMX pedals typically have less pins that are not replaceable.
> 
> Basically, up to a few years ago, mountain bike flat pedals were BMX flat pedals.
> 
> On the subject of pedal threads, pretty much any modern bike, BMX or other, has 9/16 inch pedal threads; I have only noticed 1/2 inch pedal threads on some kids bikes and really old bikes.


Yeah, they are a bit massive but they're mag pedals so not really that heavy and came with replacement pins. I bought them 75% off from their price tag so can't really complain much. I should be alright with this on trails, right?


----------



## Chrisf_999 (Aug 15, 2008)

In my experience most BMX pedals are plastic. Its better to catch a plastic pedal on the concrete at the skate park than a metal pedal. Also, most, but not all, BMX pedals don't have sealed bearings and the pins are just molded into the plastic.


----------



## jmmUT (Sep 15, 2008)

opiants said:


> Yeah, they are a bit massive but they're mag pedals so not really that heavy and came with replacement pins. I bought them 75% off from their price tag so can't really complain much. I should be alright with this on trails, right?


Those Primos were my preferred pedal on all my bikes- BMX and mountain for awhile. Good grip and will last you forever.

The return to plastic on bmx pedals is a new thing and is only recently become more common. It's for weight saving and price.

Pedals that are 1/2" go on one piece cranks which is why your really old bikes and your kids bikes have them. Pedals that are 9/16" are for 2 and 3 piece cranks.


----------



## theMeat (Jan 5, 2010)

1 piece cranks have 1/2" pedal threads, and 3 piece cranks have 9/16". It has nothing to do with BMX or MTB but does price and weight. You'll find cheaper, heavier 1 piece cranks, with 1/2" threads, on all types of bikes at lower price points.

Lotsa BMX pedals are plastic, but again, it's more about weight and price. Think for adults, or larger people, plastic is a bad idea since it can break much easier and that could hurt.

If the BMX pedals work for ya, use 'em. I have, and still do. It's more about the marketing, and many are marketed for both, or can/should be. Pretty sure that Wellgo's MG1, which is probably the most popular pinned platform pedal for MTBs, are only listed under their BMX pedals on Wellgo's website.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

opiants said:


> I just got myself a very good deal on a pair of platforms but they're bmx. What exactly are the difference between them and mtb pedals?


The label on the packaging.


----------



## CycleAddict (Aug 8, 2009)

Those Primo pedals will probably last you forever, especially since you won't be grinding them. 

There is hardly a difference between "BMX" and "MTB" platforms, just different trends really. FWIW, PC (plastic) BMX pedals are actually pretty nice, especially the Odyssey twisted pc's. The just don't do well if your feet are wet. 

If I were buying new platforms, I'd buy something designed by a BMX company most likely because they are cheaper.


----------



## Tibor (Nov 22, 2011)

i used both types over ther years... what i found out is that bmx types are often more build for durabilty... while the MTB Platforms where much lighter...but didn't lasted es long especially the bearings... but i never used "high-price" platforms maybe in the upper price range there are mor equal?


----------

